# Searching for Signal on Sat In 2 (even after I swap cables)



## davemill (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi, all,

My Hughes system has been working perfectly since installation 30 months ago. Yesterday I suddenly started seeing the message, 

"Searching for signal on: Satellite In 2.
See 'Messages & Setup/Troubleshooting' for info."

I swapped the two Satellite In cables. I still get the same message.  

This tells me that the problem is not in the cable or the antenna, but in the Hughes Tivo unit itself.  

Am I correct, or should I try something else?

Thank you!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Yep, that's correct. Your DVR has a defective tuner. If you have DirecTV's Equipment Protection Plan they'll replace it with an equivalent DVR. Otherwise there's not much you can, except use it as a single tuner DVR, or replace it.


----------



## Scopeman (Oct 22, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> Yep, that's correct. Your DVR has a defective tuner. If you have DirecTV's Equipment Protection Plan they'll replace it with an equivalent DVR. Otherwise there's not much you can, except use it as a single tuner DVR, or replace it.


The potential causes for this can include things like water infiltrating you coax cabling. Which means that a new DVR will short out in the same manner if the underlying problem is not fixed.

DO get a new DVR, but also make sure that everything is inspected before you settle in.


----------



## untouchable (Apr 13, 2005)

I have had the same problem with my DSR708, what I did is swap the cables, then reset the unit...this will confirm for sure if you have a bad tuner...outcome of mine was it aquired signal and works fine now...just had the problem 2 weeks ago...


----------



## davemill (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks for your answers. 

I tried resetting the system-it worked! Two tuners working again! Thanks so much Untouchable!


----------



## The Bird (Mar 31, 2001)

untouchable said:


> I have had the same problem with my DSR708, what I did is swap the cables, then reset the unit...this will confirm for sure if you have a bad tuner...outcome of mine was it aquired signal and works fine now...just had the problem 2 weeks ago...


reset or restart?


----------



## CorkyMuldoon (Jun 14, 2006)

davemill said:


> Thanks for your answers.
> 
> I tried resetting the system-it worked! Two tuners working again! Thanks so much Untouchable!


Same thing happened with mine! Of course, I reset the tuner after checking ALL the cables all the way through the grounding block and up to the dish!

Story of my life....


----------



## untouchable (Apr 13, 2005)

The Bird said:


> reset or restart?


Just a simple restart or recycling of the system..


----------



## Nugent (Jan 20, 2004)

Me too! I have a Zippered HDVR2 which is set to reboot itself twice weekly. Woke up this morning to find no signal on satellite 2. Swapped cables - same thing.

Before panic set in, I checked TCF, found this thread, rebooted and everything is ok.


----------



## cthrph (Mar 29, 2002)

I had the same problem but mine seemed to result from a harddrive failure. Has anyone else seen stuttering or freezing with their unit? MY unit would not reboot but a harddrive replacement cleared both issues.


----------



## KingAdRock (Apr 10, 2004)

i'm resurrecting this thread because i'm having the searching issue on a dsr704 running 6.2a.

i've swapped the cables and rebooted.

every time i cycle it, i can see signal on both inputs, but inevitably, it drops input 2 when i try to swap channels.


is there any diagnostic test i can do, or could this be related to the rainy/windy weather we have here in california?


----------



## Barry 441 (Dec 27, 2007)

KingAdRock,
I'm having the same issue.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=379529
I have a DTV installer in my town who said he can run diagnostics on the reciver if I bring it into him, which I plan on doing. I don't know if it is purely hardware or partly due to the software version (6.3e)
I'm tempted to get a hard drive and go back to v6.2 just to see what happens.


----------

